# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  أينما تشاء

## المستحيل المنتظر

"أينما تـــشاء "


لن أسال إلى أين الرحيل 
ولن أعاود تذكار نفسي من جديد 
بأن جميع البحار تسكن في عينيك...
فالمسافة بين البحر والبحر 
مسافة قصيرة من رمش إلى آخر… 
والرحيل من جزر المريخ إلى كوكب الأرض 
ليست بعيدة إلى حد كبير …

فلن أسال إلى أين الرحيل 
خذني أينما تريد 
إلى أرض 
أو إلى بحر 
خذني كيفما تشاء
وأينما تشاء ……

فهل تسال السماء أحداً إن أرادت البكاء 
فأنا الورد التي يستنشق اسمك من الهواء 
أنا الرمل الذي تضحك حباته لتعطي 
ولادة صحراء جديدة وعناء جديد ....

فهل ستبقى عيناك جميلة إلى أن يتم انطفائي 
خذني وارمني إلى رمش عينيك 

في أعلى الصحاري 
إلى أن يتم ولادتي بعد انتهائي… 


                                                                       المستحيل المنتظر
                                                                             أماني النجار

----------


## زهرة النرجس

أتمنى المزيد من كتاباتك 
كلامك يخاطب العاطفة أينما إتجهت 

                                       مشكورة على الشعر الجميل

----------

